# New guy with questions



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

My first post, I've learned a bunch so far but that just leads to more questions!

I've used the search function and gone to the official Italian embassy site but not found a specific answer to my question.

I'd like to spend a year in Parma on a long stay non working visa. I'm trying to find out just what I need in the way of insurance. There is some detailed info in the France forum and I'd assumed it would be the same for Italy but I haven't seen it spelled out.

I looked at AARO and the premiums are too much, considering my circumstances. I'd like to get the minimum that is required to be legal.

If there isn't any other option to spending $500 a month, I'll just stay for 90 days at a time.

I see insurance for $1100 per year, that's acceptable. I just don't know if it will meet the requirements.

Thanks in advance.
Pete


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

WilsonP said:


> My first post, I've learned a bunch so far but that just leads to more questions!
> 
> I've used the search function and gone to the official Italian embassy site but not found a specific answer to my question.
> 
> ...


First question is: do you need a visa at all? If you're a Brit, you don't. If you are from outside the EU, check this website.

Second question is: what kind of insurance are you talking about? Travel insurance, Personal injury and damages or just plain health insurance?

Post again, and be more specific about where you are from and what do you plan to do for a whole year in Italy.


----------



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

I left some things out!

I'm an American, looking for health insurance that will meet the minimum requirements. It's never going to be used except in an emergency.

I don't care what it covers or what restrictions there are, I just want to be legal, that's why $500 per month is unacceptable.

Pete


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

WilsonP said:


> I left some things out!
> 
> I'm an American, looking for health insurance that will meet the minimum requirements. It's never going to be used except in an emergency.
> 
> ...


Ok, that is much clearer now.

First, if you have the means to support yourself for a year, you can apply for a visa for "elective residence", meaning that you'll be moving to Italy for a year without having ANY paid employment.

In order to get that kind of visa you will have to show to the Consular officer that will process your application that you have documented and detailed guarantee of substantial and steady economic resources deriving from private income (pensions or annuities), properties, stable economic and commercial activities or other sources, and that you rented (or purchased) adequate lodgings in Italy.

Secondly, if you become a legal resident of Italy, you can voluntarily register with the S.S.N. (Servizio Sanitario Nazionale – National Health System) at a cost of Euro 155.97 per year. You will be guaranteed all the services enjoyed by Italian nationals for free or with a small co-pay (for non-emergency care and exams).

Italy's Health Care system was ranked second best in the world by the World Health Organisation, so you shouldn't worry too much about the quality of treatment.


----------



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Arturo,

What you've described is exactly what I'd had in mind. I will be applying for elective residence.

My uncertainty came from the info I'd seen that said I would need health insurance before being granted the ER Visa. I hadn't been able to find a clear description of the level of insurance needed, but I've got hope now that this is possible without an outrageous premium.

I hope my comments didn't come across as being negative in regards to health care in Italy, nothing could be further from the truth. I was merely trying to make the point that with as little as i use my current coverage, I couldn't justify buying an expensive policy.

Thanks for your time and patience,
Pete


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm glad I could be of some help. It's kind of refreshing to see an American willing to move to Italy, while quite a number of my fellow countrymen would jump on any opportunity to move to the USA.

Usually health insurance is required for short-term stays, while visitors who stay for longer than 90 days can either register with the SSN or, if they come as students, they can join a collective insurance policy underwritten by INA-ASSITALIA that covers only emergency health care and can be purchased either for 6 months or one year.

Have you already set your sights on a particular city or area, or are you still in the early stages of planning?


----------



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

I've travelled many times to Italy and would move there this afternoon if I had things in order. It will be a couple years off though.

Many Americans would love to be able to go for a long term stay, I think the reason most don't is the perception of it being costly, difficult, and the fact that most of us are monolingual, although neither of those are actual problems.

It was through lurking on this site that I got the info that showed me it could be done comfortably within my means. I don't plan on a permanent move but I'd love the opportunity to enjoy Italy at leisure.

There are so many cities and towns that I'd be happy living in, but I've pretty much settled on Parma. Lucca and Padova round out my top three.

Ciao,
Pete


----------

